# half life on windows xp



## sicoratboy10 (Feb 14, 2003)

every time i start up half life it says: Half-Life has a known compatibility issue with this version of Windows. For an update that is compatible with this version of Windows, contact Sierra.
does anyone know how i can fix that. thanks


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, sounds like you have an older version of Half-Life. Don't worry, you can just download the Half-Life updates and then you should be able to play fine.
Head to http://www.fileplanet.com or some other game download website to get the updates. The latest version is 1.1.1.0, so try and find the update for any version upto 1.1.1.0. There are many places to find the files. You can also download the auto updater to automate the process from http://www.sierra.com under their downloads section.


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

Also you could try to run half life in compatability mode.

Right click on the half life icon select the compatability tab and select a OS to try to run it.

good luck.


----------



## sicoratboy10 (Feb 14, 2003)

i downloaded the full update but when i double click on it it says: to open this file, windows needs to know what program created it. so i cant update it.


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

what format is the file?
exe?
zip?

if it's zip, you'll need winzip to open it. 
if it's exe, you should be able to right/click and choose "open".

if it's something else, then it needs to be associated with a program, thru windows explorer, tools, folder options, file types.

where did you download it? maybe it's corrupted, and should be downloaded again. compare the final size to the update information to make sure everything is correct. size, name, file extension.

actually, using the auto-updater would probably be the best idea. it's all pretty much handled by the game servers that way. 

V***V


----------



## sicoratboy10 (Feb 14, 2003)

the problem is though. i cant even play single player on half life. its something to do with xp. i should be able to get an update for xp or something but i dont know what to do. the thing is evry time i try and play half life it says windows xp has a known compatibility issue. so if anyone knows how to fix that could you please tell me. thanks


----------



## vesselle (Feb 17, 2003)

oh that message.

yeah. you need to play in compatibility mode.
-right click your Half Life shortcut on your desktop.
-choose Properties.
-choose the third tab: Compatibility
-tick the box on the first option
-from the drop down menu, choose an OS (prolly Win 98/ME is good)
-click Apply

try it. 

V***V


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

When Half-Life first came out, Windows XP wasn't around. And so no compatibility for it was supported. Thats why getting the latest update patch will give support for Windows XP. Try redownloading the file and installing the patch again, if Compatibility Mode doesn't fix the problem.

The known compatibility issue you talk about is fixed by installing the update patch.


----------

